# new alloys, not so sure now



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Changed my 18" st alloys to 19" mk2 rs alloys and now I'm not so sure, what do u think?
Before


after ( getting dark sorry bout pic quality)


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

I prefer the new ones but nothing wrong with the old ones.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

They're a very common choice, I don't see anything wrong with them, just a bit, average...


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Prefer the standard ST alloys tbh!


----------



## ken m sport (Aug 5, 2007)

Tough choice, but both look great.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I prefer the old alloys TBH. If I wanted to freshen the look up I'd have gone for a refurb in anthracite.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry but no, was offered a set kinda cheap, but aint mad for them. Meant to be a 'mare to keep clean as well. Ended up putting coillovers on mine, smart move:thumb:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Much prefer the new ones, how does it affect the ride and handling going up a size?


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Having had an EO FST, I much prefer the standard alloys. (plus not liking trying to make a car something it's not - RS alloys / spoilers on an ST etc..) I had a spare set powdercoated black with a sparkle silver over the top and lacquered - they looked smart. :thumb:

EDIT: Especially as you have black headlights  Just get the side badges Plasti-dipped and you're laughing.


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

I prefer the original ones, they look great. The second set still look good though.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Cheers for the opinions. 
Basically I'd been keeping an eye our for a spare set of original alloys as mine need a refurbished badly and would be nice to have a set for winter tyres.
Found the rs ones a few days ago so cheap I'd been a fool not to pass them up £400 with nearly new tyres and in great nick, couldn't pass them up as st alloys usually sell for more 2nd hand.
Drive wise the car feels a little higher and is a tiny bit bumper but nothing major.
Was so excited to get them on and see but feel a bit underwhelmed, I like how the fill the arches more but think the multi spokes look a bit bland in comparison.
It's been suggested they would suit my colour better if they were a bit darker maybe anthracite?


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Should add this is the wife's daily driver so wondering what she's gunna think in the morning


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

I like the new alloys, perhaps a slightly more pedestrian design, but good looking.
The size is more aggressive, but couple with the more low key design and i think it works well.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Both lovely wheels . Stop being a poof :thumb:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks nice, but as an avid ST fan, I wouldn't deviate from the genuine ST wheels.

Just my tuppence though.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

The older ones are better.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

deegan1979 said:


> Should add this is the wife's daily driver so wondering what she's gunna think in the morning


Will she notice the difference?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

deegan1979 said:


> Cheers for the opinions.
> Basically I'd been keeping an eye our for a spare set of original alloys as mine need a refurbished badly and would be nice to have a set for winter tyres.
> Found the rs ones a few days ago so cheap I'd been a fool not to pass them up £400 with nearly new tyres and in great nick, couldn't pass them up as st alloys usually sell for more 2nd hand.
> Drive wise the car feels a little higher and is a tiny bit bumper but nothing major.
> ...


They're average wheels, what were you hoping for?


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Lol yes again I know they are average wheels, can't all afford boo yah couple of grand alloys but I was hoping I'd like the look better.
Yes she will notice, everything I change she notices a few days later think she may twig it's a little bumper. 
Was just after opinions really as I'm undecided.
May keep them or may swap for another std set for winter tyres


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

i like both and car looks good

i think keeping them a ford alloy looks great too and they dont look average just look better in my opinion!

after market alloys can look good i just like the look keeping it within brand !


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

You can always sell them on mate. Stick with them for a couple of weeks and see how you feel.


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> The older ones are better.


this,:driver: :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

deegan1979 said:


> Lol yes again I know they are average wheels, can't all afford boo yah couple of grand alloys but I was hoping I'd like the look better.
> Yes she will notice, everything I change she notices a few days later think she may twig it's a little bumper.
> Was just after opinions really as I'm undecided.
> May keep them or may swap for another std set for winter tyres


I think on an rs they do suit it more, not really as sure on the st. Think they're more flush on the rs?

Maybe spacers?

For 400 i'd probably swap them for a set of the 18s with used winter tyres if possible, but 400 is dirt cheap for that.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

As said above I will give it a few weeks. But..... my gut is telling me they may not be keepers.
Already have 15mm spacers on each corner as well.
I'll sleep on it and see what I think when I pass by it in the morning to the work van.
Showed the Mrs and she cheekily said she'd rather have had a new bed.....


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

prefer the new ones tbh
as you said, maybe a colour change may settle them in better

could always get a photoshop done with some colour suggestions


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

New ones all the way. Anthracite would look great


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

hobbs182 said:


> prefer the new ones tbh
> as you said, maybe a colour change may settle them in better
> 
> could always get a photoshop done with some colour suggestions


So.... who's good with photo shop and has too much spare time?


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

I prefer the old ones. 

Maybe see if you can sell the new ones for a profit


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Prefer the old ones. 

RS alloys on an ST seems a little try hard IMO. 

As above tho, you bought them for a great price so if your not happy sell them on


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Hmmm.... Both look great, hard choice. 

Could always go one side old, other side new lol.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Here's some better pictures this morning on way out to work, not so blurry.
This morning I like them a bit more I think.
See how the lovely wife gets on today


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Lot better


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

deegan1979 said:


> So.... who's good with photo shop and has too much spare time?


That's your next challenge lol
After seeing the new pics ^ I still reckon they look good


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

The new alloys looks great, fills up the arches nicely :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I think they are better than standard but maybe need to be a bit darker.

Here's mine from nearly 8 years ago!!, the BBS I had still look good now IMO.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Bit plain shaun


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I like the originals but think they're maybe a bit 'everybody has them' type thing....I like originality; thinking outside the bubble.

I'm thinking I may be a bit like you on the new wheels - I don't DISLIKE 'em, but they'll probably grow on me the more I see 'em.

Not sure if I'll be envying you when it's cleaning day.....all those spokes!!! <eek!> :buffer:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

hobbs182 said:


> That's your next challenge lol
> After seeing the new pics ^ I still reckon they look good


Cheers.
Yeah they are growing on me.
Think I don't want to sell them just yet, for what I paid for them I may just keep them, get my others refurbished, and switch between the two now and then.
don't love em, or hate em, yet don't want to part with them... go figure


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Shaun said:


> I think they are better than standard but maybe need to be a bit darker.
> 
> Here's mine from nearly 8 years ago!!, the BBS I had still look good now IMO.


looks lovely shun. 
Was that st in a post like forever ago wearing bf midnight sun? 
If so u were the man who inspired me into DW and keeping the cars clean.
anyway, love the colour of those alloys, don't suppose u know what colour it is do u?
Cheers


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Kriminal said:


> I like the originals but think they're maybe a bit 'everybody has them' type thing....I like originality; thinking outside the bubble.
> 
> I'm thinking I may be a bit like you on the new wheels - I don't DISLIKE 'em, but they'll probably grow on me the more I see 'em.
> 
> Not sure if I'll be envying you when it's cleaning day.....all those spokes!!! <eek!> :buffer:


Exactly my thinking right there about them mate.
As for cleaning, I feel multiple layers of c5 or dlux will be in need as I hear they are a pain to keep nice


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

both look good but i prefer the originals


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

deegan1979 said:


> looks lovely shun.
> Was that st in a post like forever ago wearing bf midnight sun?
> If so u were the man who inspired me into DW and keeping the cars clean.
> anyway, love the colour of those alloys, don't suppose u know what colour it is do u?
> Cheers


It was actually LOL, not sure on the colour but it's the original BBS colour, i have a colour on my R alloys called Ferric grey, it's a BMW colour and does look good being a bit darker than normal bit not too dark.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

i prefer the originals too


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

The RS ones look nice but I like the originals, I'd be torn like you that's why mine are staying standard, possible colour change when refurb time comes.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

I prefer standard


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Before for me...


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Originals look better IMO.


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

I like both but if pushed would go for the originals in a grey similar to the BBS's above. They look awesome!


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for all of you're opinions chaps, unfortunately after a few days of driving with the bigger wheels and lower profile tyres my wife really didn't like the ride, it is bumper as the cars lowered and a ants bumpy already.
I placed them on a club forum and sold them within 10 minutes and for once actually made good money on something.
Should sold them for more as I was inundated with messages offering to pay more than I'd sold them for but I don't go back on a deal so the new owner is collecting them today, he's had a bargain, I've made a few £££
Gunna give some to my wife and treat myself to some new cleaning goodies.
Thanks all was nice reading you're opinions 
Luke


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Well that's a result I guess?!


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

MDC250 said:


> Well that's a result I guess?!


I'm one way yes, I never earn anything of bits I buy and sell on, usually make a loss.
But at the same time the original wheels look quite small on the car now.
oh well, she's happy and that's the main thing


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

They will look fine again in no time I'm sure. 

When I put my winters on I'm never happy for a week or two but they look good overall.

Your original wheels looked good to start with so you are better off to start with!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Hi Luke mate, what would this forum do without you, you keep us all amused. Hope the family are all ok.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Hi Luke mate, what would this forum do without you, you keep us all amused. Hope the family are all ok.


Hi andy.
Some would say amuses but I bet plenty think I'm a bit of a div.

We are all good thanks, haven't been here much for 2/3 months, 
Finally settled in the new house ( with garage ) I might add.
Had me a little boy last week called jack 
My first day alone with him as mums back at work today, enjoying the time tho.
Hope u are well too andy


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Both look nice mate.


----------

